# install gnome2 after kde4?



## dbi (Jun 11, 2010)

x11/gnome2 pulls unixODBC. unixODBC confilcts with libiodbc, which was pulled by virtuoso for kde4.

How should I proceed in order to get both gnome & kde installed?


```
portmaster -dgt x11/gnome2

===>>> Gathering dependency list for x11/gnome2 from ports
===>>> Starting recursive 'make config' check

===>>> The dependency for databases/unixODBC
       seems to be handled by libiodbc-3.52.7


===>>> The dependency for databases/unixODBC
       seems to be handled by virtuoso-6.1.1
```


----------



## dbi (Jun 19, 2010)

anyone?


----------



## zeiz (Jun 20, 2010)

Hard to answer. I was also surprised with this, tried anyway and got big mess. 
Then I chose to wait what's next


----------



## KNOStic (Jun 20, 2010)

Here's hoping that Joe Marcus and the KDE maintainers can find a handshake on this. I'm a happy Gnome user although I use the KDEnlive editor in my setup and apparently this is new with the 2.30 Gnome2 build. Never had a problem before. This one looks like an issue for Joe.

As for me though, the 8.1 RC is a no-go since this one's a showstopper as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## dbi (Jun 20, 2010)

OK, thanks, guys. It's enough to know that the problem is not with my system only. I'm not actively using neither KDE nor Gnome but sometimes when I want to test new programs having gnome and kde pre-installed saves me the time for installing a bunch of libraries.


----------



## ikbendeman (Oct 2, 2010)

There is a solution posted in this thread:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15256&highlight=libiodbc+unixODBC


----------

